# Transcend 64GB 1000x card speed



## Dave_NYC (Mar 29, 2013)

I looked everywhere for info on these but couldn't find any prior to buying, so in case anyone else has been looking for information on speed on these, I took a chance and bought one (had lots of good experiences with Transcend in the past), and could not be happier. I paid $209 for it on amazon.

It is blazing fast.

Disabled anything that might slow 5D Mk III, put it on very high ISO to up shutter speed to 640, and started firing:

18/19 shot average on Large RAW using high speed (6 fps) continuous before the shutter started to stutter.
Went over 200 on Large RAW on silent continuous (3 fps) before giving up on it stuttering.
Went over 230 on Large Jpeg on high speed continuous before giving up on it stuttering.

Using an external USB 3 Sandisk imagemate card reader, it took 24 seconds to transfer 1.91GB from CF to my hard drive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't seen any reliable test comparisons of Lexar 1000X versus Transcend 1000X.
I have not tested my Lexar 64GB 1000X on my 5D MK III, but there is a test here:
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-12452

It looks like a burst of 73-75 Raw + Large jpeg in 30 seconds for the Lexar.

You might try to setup the same test Rob did and compare results.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 29, 2013)

$209 it is a excellent deal. 
Last August I had paid $304 for my Lexar 64GB 1000x UDMA 7 CF card (that too on sale ... even now it is $299).
Although the write speed of Transcend is 120MB/s vs Lexar's 145MB/s, the Transcend is almost $100 cheaper, so that is a big plus for Transcend ... so congratulations, may it serve you well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen any reliable test comparisons of Lexar 1000X versus Transcend 1000X.
> ...


 
Those numbers sound about right. If you do a low level format of the card first, they may increase very slightly. 

The 1D X has less data in a image (smaller files), so that should allow more images in 30 seconds.

I believe that the 7D does not recognize UDMA 7, so even with smaller files, it shoots fewer images.
http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-10294


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330861105602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I just ordered a couple of these, nice and cheap now I prefer 32Gb cards and change over 64GB


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 3, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> I paid $209 for it on amazon.



Very fair price. I just paid US$ 300 including roughly US$ 28 postage to AP for 2X 32GB 1000X Lexar CF Cards, so you have a good deal there.

I wonder when SanDisk will launch there new range of high speed CF cards? They seem have some catching up to do with regards to the speed of their cards.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 24, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> I dug around, and it turns out Transcend offer a utility on their website called Autoformat (on the downloads page of Support section). I did a complete format using that utility, which took several minutes.
> 
> I then popped the card back into my 5D Mk III and formatted it, and reran the RAW+JPEG 30 second test, same settings as before.
> 
> ...


Neat ... thanks for sharing the tip


----------

